# Samsung or benQ



## preyingangster (Mar 3, 2011)

am in a dilemma weather to buy samsung B2030 or BenQ G2220HD...
main uses will be playing games,movies
i will be using HD6870 1GB DDR5
plz help. m gonna buy it within next week


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 3, 2011)

BenQ G2220HD hands down.

No comparison between a full HD(BenQ) and a 900p(Samsung) monitor.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

There is also a Samsung B2230N for 8K. It "looks" better than the Benq.


----------



## techplugger (Mar 3, 2011)

Both r gud benq is being more popular now a days but samsung is samsung .u can also try dell which has very high res. and best for gaming.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

^
Very high res??

They are all 1080p.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 3, 2011)

@preyingangster : BTW what's your budget...?
Benq G2220HD is pretty good compared to Samsung B2030.


Also Dell ST2220L @ 8.5k is a best choice. It's a 21.5 inch Full HD n LED monitor.Since you are into gaming n watching movies it is highly recommended to get a Full HD monitor.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

ST2220L has been discontinued. Replaced by ST2220M which has backlight bleeding issues.


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 3, 2011)

@ manujohn
 my budget is 7k
 cn up the budget a little


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

Go with the Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k


----------



## manujohn (Mar 3, 2011)

OK. For that budget nothing is better than BENQ G2220HD. So go for it with your eyes closed.


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 3, 2011)

am gonna go with the BenQ G2220HD guyz.thankz a lot for the help


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

No Problem


----------



## manujohn (Mar 4, 2011)

You are always welcome.


----------



## priyaviv45 (Mar 8, 2011)

For me samsung is damn best..i have used it so many times and it gave fab results,....alwayssss


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 8, 2011)

priyaviv45 said:


> For me samsung is damn best..i have used it so many times and it gave fab results,....alwayssss



which samsung monitor do u use????????


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey OP, you can also consider BenQ E2220 HD.


----------

